# We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros.



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

Off Topic, Yes, But today there only seems to be one topic. Heres one for all the everyday heros who were murdered just for being Americans going about their daily business, Just like you and me. More British citizens were murdered on 9-11 than in any other such event, Remember? Who can Forget.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (eurocabi)*


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (sniper27)*


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (Oreganoflow)*








nice.


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (eurocabi)*


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (VR6JetPilot)*

I'm not going to lock this, but just wanted to let everyone know that the Vortex admins have opened up a special September 11th forum in the VW Community section.
Check it out... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=143
Matt


----------



## MK3Biggie (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (Matt)*

Big Prayer goes out to those that had to die for such a stupid reason and a big Hug of support to all the family members that lost someone !!!


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (MK3Biggie)*

BTW - Did anyone see the 5 planes towing the flags? They just flew by Century City... pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
Tyler


----------



## GTIcrazy (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (eurocabi)*

I snapped this at the remembrance at Corona del Mar State beach this morning.


----------



## blueabdjetta (May 29, 2001)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (GTIcrazy)*

its a very sad subject. i just drove to cal state fullerton to drop off some papers to my gf and saw 3 bad accidents..... i was wearing a shirt that says we will never forget and has a picture of the fire men in the famous picture of the putting up the flag on the shirt and as i was walking in fullerton a group of girls stop me and took a lot of pictures of the shirt... makes you think how significant in our history this is going to be...


----------



## late_apex (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (MK3Biggie)*

In Memory of my lost friends Geoff, Michael, and Andrew.










[Modified by late_apex, 6:51 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## Slapshotnerd (May 10, 2001)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (late_apex)*

I made a post over here.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=505073 others can feel free if they want...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (Slapshotnerd)*

















'nuff said...


----------



## stolenmomentz (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. ([email protected])*


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (stolenmomentz)*

From all of us at RPG.. ..much condolences to the families that suffer.. and thanks to all the people that have helped with rebuilding ..
god bless.. 



[Modified by tnesh, 6:08 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## stolenmomentz (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (tnesh)*


----------



## Hapa88 (May 19, 2000)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (eurocabi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]More British citizens were murdered on 9-11 than in any other such event, Remember? Who can Forget. [HR][/HR]​British citizens? I'm sorry for being ignorant, I guess, but can someone fill me in on this?


----------



## wolf2001 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (Hapa88)*

quote:[HR][/HR]More British citizens were murdered on 9-11 than in any other such event, Remember? Who can Forget. 
British citizens? I'm sorry for being ignorant, I guess, but can someone fill me in on this?[HR][/HR]​If you look at all the nationalities of the people that died on 9/11, first came US citizens then came British citizens. So the British were the largest group non-US citizens to die on 9/11. Hope that makes it clearer.


----------



## Hapa88 (May 19, 2000)

*Re: We all know the date. Heres one for the everyday Heros. (wolf2001)*

quote:[HR][/HR]More British citizens were murdered on 9-11 than in any other such event, Remember? Who can Forget. 
British citizens? I'm sorry for being ignorant, I guess, but can someone fill me in on this?
If you look at all the nationalities of the people that died on 9/11, first came US citizens then came British citizens. So the British were the largest group non-US citizens to die on 9/11. Hope that makes it clearer.[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

